
A Natural Language User Interface Is Just a User Interface - snake117
https://medium.com/@honnibal/a-natural-language-user-interface-is-just-a-user-interface-4a6d898e9721#.2dqs24po6
======
brudgers
Recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12000854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12000854)

